# 2012 1 ton Dump



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok guys, I wanna start by saying I don't mean to start a contest or a bashing session. I am looking at buying a 1 ton dump truck in the near future. I am considering a Chevy, Ford, and a Dodge. I have owned all 3 brands, (had a bad impression from Ford). But I want to know about everyone that has one, and what they like about each and what they dislike. I don't like the fact about turning in the Hubs on the Ford. The truck will have a 9'2 Boss power V and a stainless sander. Pros and Cons please, Thanks in advance guys! Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just me being a Chevy lover, I'd go Chevy or GMC. But, it all depends on the dealers in your area and the deals you can get on them. Just think of our 2011 Silverado 1500, sticker was 41, but we got it for less than 30 with the deals on it.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

BOSSMAN21;1422514 said:


> Ok guys, I wanna start by saying I don't mean to start a contest or a bashing session. I am looking at buying a 1 ton dump truck in the near future. I am considering a Chevy, Ford, and a Dodge. I have owned all 3 brands, (had a bad impression from Ford). But I want to know about everyone that has one, and what they like about each and what they dislike. I don't like the fact about turning in the Hubs on the Ford. The truck will have a 9'2 Boss power V and a stainless sander. Pros and Cons please, Thanks in advance guys! Thumbs Up


Scott, I've been talking about this exact thing with a landscaper buddy of mine. He currently has a 2010 GMC dump and with the t-bars all the way up and a 2" leveling kit he can just barely have his 8'2 vee with wings all the way retracted. He also has a 2011 2500hd. The HD holds the plow 10x better but he is still thinking of going the ford route. Food for thought.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

First of I am a chevy guy. that said we have a 09 ford f350 dump. interior noise is good, ride is as good as it is going to get with a dump. holds 9'6 plow about 3/4 inch of the ground empty. with a 2 yard salter on the back and full of salt it holds plow about 1 3/4 off ground. heater works great and has good cold ac. I dont not like the vinyl seats as they are cold before warmed up and they also make me sweat bad over the course of my 5 hour plow route. v10 has plenty of power for what we do. most we do is haul a 16ft dump trailer around full of dirt and that quite a bit of weight. needs exhaust manifolds replaced as they are both cracking after only 12000 miles.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1422526 said:


> Scott, I've been talking about this exact thing with a landscaper buddy of mine. He currently has a 2010 GMC dump and with the t-bars all the way up and a 2" leveling kit he can just barely have his 8'2 vee with wings all the way retracted. He also has a 2011 2500hd. The HD holds the plow 10x better but he is still thinking of going the ford route. Food for thought.


Thanks so much for the excellent advise, as well as everyone else. That is very Interesting, that the 3/4 ton holds the plow better. Are you going to buy a new 2012 2500HD? If you do, let me know. Also, does anyone have any pictures of 1 ton Dumps with the plows and/or sanders on them? Thanks!


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

What type of weight do you need to carry ? The truck and body will weight around 10k that only leaves 3 k to carry which isnt much.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

BOSSMAN21;1422546 said:


> Thanks so much for the excellent advise, as well as everyone else. That is very Interesting, that the 3/4 ton holds the plow better. Are you going to buy a new 2012 2500HD? If you do, let me know. Also, does anyone have any pictures of 1 ton Dumps with the plows and/or sanders on them? Thanks!


Well the 3/4ton has the new suspension GM put out, the Dump has the old style.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1422580 said:


> Well the 3/4ton has the new suspension GM put out, the Dump has the old style.


I actually knew that, I just had a bad moment...lol. I would like to get a 3/4 ton, but I am planning on bidding on a couple long dirt road's, they will be long pushes, maybe 3 miles? I thought the 1 ton would be better. Also, I will need to carry a 6-8 foot sander, I am going to keep the 05. Which does everyone think would better suit my needs? Thanks.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm still a teenager (16) but if you plan on pursueing plowing and landscaping, and plan on getting into plowing roads and multiple parking lots (i.e lots of sanding) I'd get a one ton dump. I know first hand that a dually dump rides alot better with a loaded sander then a regular srw HD does, they feel much more stable.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1422605 said:


> I'm still a teenager (16) but if you plan on pursueing plowing and landscaping, and plan on getting into plowing roads and multiple parking lots (i.e lots of sanding) I'd get a one ton dump. I know first hand that a dually dump rides alot better with a loaded sander then a regular srw HD does, they feel much more stable.


Same here, Im 18 tho. I just am look for people's suggestions, I am still learning. I know I don't want a diesel, the truck will be gas, anyone with experience with ford or dodge?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I would go with a 1 ton chevy or ford 4x4. If you plan on buying a dump I would just go with an F450 4x4


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

swtiih;1422613 said:


> I would go with a 1 ton chevy or ford 4x4. If you plan on buying a dump I would just go with an F450 4x4


Do you own one? If so, do you have any pics? I love the sound of the heavier truck, thats for sure, I just don't know if I wanna go to the F-450 range or just the 1 ton range. Not sure yet.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Ill get pics of my 2012 duramax dump with plow soon. Handles a 9ft western pro plus with wings VERY well. 450s and 550s Cost alot more to maintain.. tires brakes etc, I wanted a 450 or 550 but you cant beat the duramax allison combo


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

BOSSMAN21;1422611 said:


> Same here, Im 18 tho. I just am look for people's suggestions, I am still learning. I know I don't want a diesel, the truck will be gas, anyone with experience with ford or dodge?


fords new 6.2 v8 is very impressive, I dont even think you can get a hemi in a one ton dump dodge, and im not sure what GM has in theirs maybe a 6.0? Go drive all 3 of them and see which one you like.

I wouldnt buy a new diesel now either, thank you tree huggers


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

mustangman02232;1422679 said:


> fords new 6.2 v8 is very impressive, I dont even think you can get a hemi in a one ton dump dodge, and im not sure what GM has in theirs maybe a 6.0? Go drive all 3 of them and see which one you like.
> 
> I wouldnt buy a new diesel now either, thank you tree huggers


Exactly what I was thinking! lol


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

BOSSMAN21;1422617 said:


> Do you own one? If so, do you have any pics? I love the sound of the heavier truck, thats for sure, I just don't know if I wanna go to the F-450 range or just the 1 ton range. Not sure yet.


I don't own one but there are times I wish I had one. If your gonna put a 9' plow and a spreader you will want the higher gvwr that a 450 will give you


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I own a 94 GMC dually dump and the gross is 12,000 pounds. I have a 9" Western Pro Plow on the front and when I angle to the left or right, the plow is only 3 inches off the ground. I love the truck, but I don't like the split independent front end. The older GMC's with the solid front axle do a lot better IMHO when it comes to handling the weight. The negative side is that Chevy/GMC didn't make a solid front axle 4WD unit that year or a few others.

As far as the truck overall, I really like it. My buddy has a Ford F450 mason dump and I like it too, as I actually use it every now and then because it has a higher gross and I can get more mulch in it. I would rather drive my GMC though, as it is easier to see and plow with and it drives better.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Check the truck in my sig. i bought it a year ago with 12k miles on it. unfortunatly it did heavy commercial plowing/salting so its got some rust on it and some hard winter miles. ive got 22k on it now, ive replaced the exhuast manifolds, rear rotars and U joints and just put new trans lines in it. but most of these problems are from salt corrosion. the hemi has plenty of power, the truck has done everything ive asked it to do. the best thing about the new cummins is they dont need the DEF. something to seriously consider.


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

OhioPlower;1422660 said:


> Ill get pics of my 2012 duramax dump with plow soon. Handles a 9ft western pro plus with wings VERY well. 450s and 550s Cost alot more to maintain.. tires brakes etc, I wanted a 450 or 550 but you cant beat the duramax allison combo


To each's own there. I am not a cheerleader on the brake system on a GM product vs. Ford. I think Ford has a better braking system on their trucks.

Tires are tires. There are too many variables to say a Ford wears tires more than a Chevy. What are YOUR driving habits? You getting a 4x4 and running in 4x4 alot? You overload your truck and sag the rear tires? What kind of tires did you buy/own? etc.

I will agree that the Allison/Duramax combo is a great powerplant for any truck. If you want to get a truck with a set and willing to give up the new truck scent, then buy a 2007 or before if getting a diesel. None of the crazy emissions crap on there - no urea needed to be added to the engine!


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

if you want 1 ton dump I would go F550. This is 19,000gvw and is a lot harder to overload then a f350 or F450. you can put a undertailgate spreader or V-box or anything smaller...lots of choices. It will take a pro or pro+ 9' blade or a wideout. I perfer Ford as Chevy has nothing heavier than a 1 ton and we need more. Dodge has close to the F550 but it seems people either love or hate dodge. How good are the dealers or your area or what do your local mechanics recommend?


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

mike ward;1422928 said:


> if you want 1 ton dump I would go F550. This is 19,000gvw and is a lot harder to overload then a f350 or F450. you can put a undertailgate spreader or V-box or anything smaller...lots of choices. It will take a pro or pro+ 9' blade or a wideout. I perfer Ford as Chevy has nothing heavier than a 1 ton and we need more. Dodge has close to the F550 but it seems people either love or hate dodge. How good are the dealers or your area or what do your local mechanics recommend?


First off, thanks everyone! Now, Mike Ward, I have spoken to my local mechanics and they have said either a Chevy or a GMC, one said that they have more warranty work for Ford than any other car or truck they sell. Now that being said, the F-550 would be an awesome truck, but honestly what is something like that going to cost? I have seen f-450's that were in the neighboorhood of $60k, thats alot of money for a truck that is going to move a little bit of snow for 4 months out of the year, but then again thats just my opinion. I have found a Chevy 1 ton dump at a local dealer that is new, and has the power windows and I think its the LT package??? Maybe, not sure though?? and they want $38k for it. It seems to be the best price I could find, that is with the 6.0 Gas engine of course, but that is what I am looking for. I am still fumbling around idea of just going with a 3/4 ton? I just haven't made up my mind, I would really like to have a dump to build my roads though, as I have a logging operation as well as my plowing business.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

superdog1;1422833 said:


> I own a 94 GMC dually dump and the gross is 12,000 pounds. I have a 9" Western Pro Plow on the front and when I angle to the left or right, the plow is only 3 inches off the ground. I love the truck, but I don't like the split independent front end. The older GMC's with the solid front axle do a lot better IMHO when it comes to handling the weight. The negative side is that Chevy/GMC didn't make a solid front axle 4WD unit that year or a few others.
> 
> As far as the truck overall, I really like it. My buddy has a Ford F450 mason dump and I like it too, as I actually use it every now and then because it has a higher gross and I can get more mulch in it. I would rather drive my GMC though, as it is easier to see and plow with and it drives better.


X2...I have owned GM's for 25 years now.Way back when,straight axle...they were freakin animals.But man,you were sore after a 12 hr.+ plow.
Then came the independent front suspension.Awesome ride and handling, but ya,the plows would scrape when angled.A torsion bar adjustment would help a little.
My 2011 is much better;higher,a little beefier...much better as far as plow scrape goes!
As far as diesel;I just could not justify the extra cost,as much as I wished I had the Alison.The extra $7-$8000.00 unless you put major miles,tow heavy/often,to me,not worth the $$$.
2500 vs.3500...well,with a sander,1 ton min.To just plow,2500 is just fine.My 1 ton is much more expensive.6 tires that wear faster,more expensive parts (larger brakes,more hd parts).Also in MA. we are subject to much stricter rules and regs with anything registered over 10,000 lbs.including a once a year $129.00 inspection vs.$29.00.These inspections are only done @ limited places compared to regular inspections done everywhere!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

If you're going to go with a dump, go with a 550. It will hold more, give more options, push more snow, etc... 

I can't imagine driving a gas dump truck. The extra power you get with a diesel, extra front end traction with the added weight, and most importantly RESALE value, is well worth it. Gas trucks are fine for running around, etc... but I don't find them useful for heavy work.


And for those who said it's hard to overload an F550. I can attest that 5 yards of salt will save you an extra trip back to the salt yard. In fact, it will save you the next 2 weeks of going back to the salt yard because that's how long it will take to get the rear end replaced.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a suggestion but if your are going to buy a new truck make sure it has the bluetooth option with the radio. That way you are not screwing around with your cell phone if someone calls you while you are plowing.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Rick547;1423507 said:


> Just a suggestion but if your are going to buy a new truck make sure it has the bluetooth option with the radio. That way you are not screwing around with your cell phone if someone calls you while you are plowing.


Great point! I was thinking about asking the dealership about that! Thumbs Up


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

bluetooth is a nice feature. Alot of the aftermarket radios even have it now almost as a standard feature


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just a bit of info that I've noticed reading this thread. Everyone is saying stay away from the newer (07.5+) diesels because of bad fuel consumption. Depending on emissions testing in your area's there is ways around this. Delete the emissions stuff, tune the truck (don't jump up and say you'd never because it's not a race car), and block the egr and you'll be wondering how you ever drove the truck stock. Don't even need a big tune on it, one that corrects the parameters lost by deleting all the emissions stuff, a small bump in power,and trans tuning and it'll be a much happier truck that you'll enjoy driving, not to mention an increase in fuel mileage and less future problems.
Some emissions testing is done with a scanner looking for check engine lights, computer parameters out of spec,etc. Most of the time is seems they never look under the hood or the truck to notice things are missing. The scanner will say everything is good and healthy and off you go.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

My 2011 GMC 3500 dump barely squats when I raise my 8.5' V, The new front end is great. My '07 had timbrens and the Tbars cranked, and It droped more then the new one with NOTHING done to it. Another reason I went with a GM is warranty. 5yr 100,000 mi powertrain. Ford was another $3,000 just to upgrade the warranty. Been very happy with the truck so far.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I have a 07 dodge 3500 hemi dump with 35k on it. 
Like's, very good power, has the most room behind the seat out of the 3, way better looking than the ford and great turning radias.

Cons, same dana 60 front end as the fords , I had to replace the ball joints and like the fords, the rear brake pads wear fast.( still original rear pads on my 05 gmc 2500 hd with 55k)

All in all I would buy another dodge, It is a better built truck than my 01 dodge dump that I had. 
My gmc has gone through 3 sets of manifolds, 4 steering shafts, wiper arms, a tranny(due to employee) Tranny lines, and brake lines , the plastic under the front bumper broke from plowing snow.


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

A new f550 is $38-40k plus upfit. The last one we built was 65k but had a stainless bed, ss spreeader and wideout plus the central hydraulic system. A gas 450 or chevy or dodge will be around 30-32k plus your bed, spreader and plow. The cummins in the Dodge would be great and the Allison in the GM is very good as well. I'm sure whatever you get will be fine.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

just to be different and stir the hornet's nest a bit has anyone looked at this

http://www.mitfuso.com/en-US/Models/FG4X4

Great warranty, incredible fuel economy, perfect visibility and GVW closer to 450/550

Thoughts??


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

small diesel engine less than 300 lb ft of torque and a gvw of less than 15k. Good for light landscape work like mulching and pruning, looks slow for plowing and limited capacity for bulk salt. There entire series has the same engine.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

V_Scapes;1422840 said:


> Check the truck in my sig. i bought it a year ago with 12k miles on it. unfortunatly it did heavy commercial plowing/salting so its got some rust on it and some hard winter miles. ive got 22k on it now, ive replaced the exhuast manifolds, rear rotars and U joints and just put new trans lines in it. but most of these problems are from salt corrosion. the hemi has plenty of power, the truck has done everything ive asked it to do. the best thing about the new cummins is they dont need the DEF. something to seriously consider.


Almost thought I wrote this: Have had a similar experience with my 07 Dodge 3500. Mainly salt corrosion. 
I prefer the Cummins motor, roomy cab, turing radius of the Dodge.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

so this guy is local to me and I see this truck everywhere. perhaps small HP and torque, but if its working like this in NW VT I think it should hack it overall--and the visibility.......


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

Would buy a Chevy any day over ford. This is my 2008 Chevy 3500.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love my chevys, but over the years i've learned its all about the diesels. The duramax is great, powerstroke has had problems with the 6.0. Cummins has been around for 20-30 years.
I have owned all three, i like the duramax but love the interior of the dodge. I have been looking at a small dump as well, i want a 5500 series or F-550, i don't like how big the chevys are once you jump to that series. I want the dodge 5500 with the cummins but you can get a better deal on the Ford F-550. So bottom line is get a diesel, they will out live and out perform any gas engine, i have owned over 20 trucks in my 17 years in the industry


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

wesport


Mark13;1423598 said:


> Just a bit of info that I've noticed reading this thread. Everyone is saying stay away from the newer (07.5+) diesels because of bad fuel consumption. Depending on emissions testing in your area's there is ways around this. Delete the emissions stuff, tune the truck (don't jump up and say you'd never because it's not a race car), and block the egr and you'll be wondering how you ever drove the truck stock. Don't even need a big tune on it, one that corrects the parameters lost by deleting all the emissions stuff, a small bump in power,and trans tuning and it'll be a much happier truck that you'll enjoy driving, not to mention an increase in fuel mileage and less future problems.
> Some emissions testing is done with a scanner looking for check engine lights, computer parameters out of spec,etc. Most of the time is seems they never look under the hood or the truck to notice things are missing. The scanner will say everything is good and healthy and off you go.


I agree on this but what about the warranty? Deleting all that stuff has got to screw the warranty.....Are guys willing to lose the warranty to get back to a decent diesel truck without all the emissions crap?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

SDLandscapes VT;1424605 said:


> so this guy is local to me and I see this truck everywhere. perhaps small HP and torque, but if its working like this in NW VT I think it should hack it overall--and the visibility.......


I tend to lean toward the unconventional setups.......I love this idea....


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Flawless440;1424657 said:


> I love my chevys, but over the years i've learned its all about the diesels. The duramax is great, powerstroke has had problems with the 6.0. Cummins has been around for 20-30 years.
> I have owned all three, i like the duramax but love the interior of the dodge. I have been looking at a small dump as well, i want a 5500 series or F-550, i don't like how big the chevys are once you jump to that series. I want the dodge 5500 with the cummins but you can get a better deal on the Ford F-550. So bottom line is get a diesel, they will out live and out perform any gas engine, i have owned over 20 trucks in my 17 years in the industry


Sorry I'm not a diesel man. I had 2 Duramax's and both of them had injector issues around 100k. I have a 6.0 that has 175k on it and it runs Excellent, my new vehicle will have a gas engine, period.


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

BOSSMAN21;1422595 said:


> I actually knew that, I just had a bad moment...lol. I would like to get a 3/4 ton, but I am planning on bidding on a couple long dirt road's, they will be long pushes, maybe 3 miles? I thought the 1 ton would be better. Also, I will need to carry a 6-8 foot sander, I am going to keep the 05. Which does everyone think would better suit my needs? Thanks.


I have a "Classic Style" 2500HD, stock suspension, T-Bars cranked a little and Rancho RS9000 shocks.

With the 1.5 yard Polycaster with 2000lbs of salt and the 8.6V plow up front it does fine.

Plenty of plow clearance when raised and pushes great, no lack of power for sure.

You can buy a 3500-leaf for the rear with the frame brackets or take it to a spring shop to beef up the rear suspension and install the Timbrens up front if you are worried about the 9.6 plows weight and the salter in the bed.

Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dmontgomery;1424694 said:


> I agree on this but what about the warranty? Deleting all that stuff has got to screw the warranty.....Are guys willing to lose the warranty to get back to a decent diesel truck without all the emissions crap?


Warranty depends on the techs at the dealer. If you can befriend one who understands the aftermarket and performance side of diesels who will work with you on a truck that has mods that "ruin" the warranty makes a big difference. Sure if you tune a truck and run a big tune and take out a cylinder or head gaskets, toast a trans, etc you may be out of luck unless they find a defect that is in no way related to your doing. If you have say a radiator start leaking or a glow plug relay go bad, the fact that you have tuned and deleted the truck should make no difference.

Also depending how far you go with the mods it may not be hard to reverse the progress and turn the truck back stock before you take it in.



BOSSMAN21;1425066 said:


> Sorry I'm not a diesel man. I had 2 Duramax's and both of them had injector issues around 100k. I have a 6.0 that has 175k on it and it runs Excellent, my new vehicle will have a gas engine, period.


I'm going to guess that both your dmax's were 01-04s?


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mark13;1425079 said:


> Warranty depends on the techs at the dealer. If you can befriend one who understands the aftermarket and performance side of diesels who will work with you on a truck that has mods that "ruin" the warranty makes a big difference. Sure if you tune a truck and run a big tune and take out a cylinder or head gaskets, toast a trans, etc you may be out of luck unless they find a defect that is in no way related to your doing. If you have say a radiator start leaking or a glow plug relay go bad, the fact that you have tuned and deleted the truck should make no difference.
> 
> Also depending how far you go with the mods it may not be hard to reverse the progress and turn the truck back stock before you take it in.
> 
> I'm going to guess that both your dmax's were 01-04s?


Wrong, both were 05's.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

We have a new 450 6.7 and I'll tell you that there is no way that we would put a plow on it. It's not that it would be bad at it, but for 60K it is not worth cutting the life in half. Tires, brakes, rust are major expenses on a plow rig and a 450 is not going to plow that much more than a properly equipped pickup. A lot of it depends what is being plowed though. We run chevy, ford, and jeep in the snow and they all have benefits and problems. The ford eats ball joints and brakes, the chevy eats wheel bearings and lines, the jeep is so cheap and easy to fix it doesn't matter. I like fords, but expensive dealer only parts have left a real sour taste in my mouth. Either way you can outfit 2-3 decent pickups to be reliable money makers for the price of one new dump.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

shovelracer;1425612 said:


> We have a new 450 6.7 and I'll tell you that there is no way that we would put a plow on it. It's not that it would be bad at it, but for 60K it is not worth cutting the life in half. Tires, brakes, rust are major expenses on a plow rig and a 450 is not going to plow that much more than a properly equipped pickup. A lot of it depends what is being plowed though. We run chevy, ford, and jeep in the snow and they all have benefits and problems. The ford eats ball joints and brakes, the chevy eats wheel bearings and lines, the jeep is so cheap and easy to fix it doesn't matter. I like fords, but expensive dealer only parts have left a real sour taste in my mouth. Either way you can outfit 2-3 decent pickups to be reliable money makers for the price of one new dump.


I have also taken this into consideration. I can buy 2 brand new GMC 3/4 tons and put the plow and sanders in them for the price of one F-450 with a sander and plow. I just think that might be the route I go, especially because I have a tight apartment complex and plan to have atleast 3 more next year that I didn't bid on this year. I just need to make a decision, I love all the replies and information, I am still soaking it up.


----------

